# Any Intrest in a Nov 1st, Multi-species tourny at Mosquito???



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Who would be interested in a end of the year tourny/meet&greet?

Saturday November 1st, Mosquito Lake, Causeway Ramp for take-off and weigh-in.
Co-angler, single, father/son, boat or shore fishing. $10 bucks per species, per person.
Bass, best 5
Walleye, best 5
Crappie, best 5 
Catfish, best 5
$5 - Big fish pot per species
Start time 7:30am to 3:30pm
Sign up and entry fee the morning of the tourney, 6:30am, coffee&doughnuts
Possible Cook-out/Meet&greet afterwards in the big building at Causeway.

Anyone interested in fishing or helping out, or any ideas, post a reply and/or pm me.


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

i might be interrested i would have to see if i have to work that day


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Where is Mosquito located? Say coming from Buckeye lake or Columbus


----------



## loganlure (Aug 15, 2008)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...squitoLakeFishingMap/tabid/19542/Default.aspx. You can get directions from this page, Jeff.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Moving start to 8am, hoping for extra light. what do ya think?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

8:00 is great. Just hope it's not foggy.


----------



## loganlure (Aug 15, 2008)

Capt.Muskey said:


> Moving start to 8am, hoping for extra light. what do ya think?


Sounds great to me.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

All further updates are posted in the NorthEastOhio Forum. thread has same name. 
Please post any info, questions, or ideas in the NE Ohio thread.
Thanks,
John


.


----------

